# Egg freezing - have you? or would you consider?



## natdonovan (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi again, 

As part of the research I'm doing for Radio 4, I also want to speak to women who have frozen their eggs for what the industry describes as "social" reasons.  

Of course - any information you send me will not be shared without your prior consent.  

Please do get in touch on 07969 074 283 or [email protected]

Thanks, Natalie


----------

